# Help me



## solo hunter (Sep 1, 2014)

Ok so went out bow hunting and shot a nice doe 20 yards but can not find her for the life me.the arrow passed threw her chest I heard a pop the arrow is covered with red slime and hair but I can't find no blood.posting pics of arrow any thoughts going back to look more that's after spending 3 hours with flash lights and all.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

No way for me to tell very much from pics there.
Wild guess ,low and hit off side leg. Maybe bottom of brisket. Deer able to skedaddle.
If following her tracks /route a leg might be swinging or scuffing leaves,grass ect. more that her others.
Is that arrow shaft greasy from tallow?
Shot from tree? Distance from what height ?
Hair detail might help too.
Length,color,color at tips,kinky,straight or any other details.
Should be cut hair at impact site too.


----------



## solo hunter (Sep 1, 2014)

I poster a pic of the broad head its the one on the right it was a ground shot and she ran away after kicking like a mule.it almost looks like blood on the shaft but its slime, maybe lung? going to be a long and sleepless night.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Slime throws me off from a chest hit and would smell funky if from stomach.
Route from throat to stomach could maybe produce slime somewhere.
You called chest though, so trying to figure slime source other than marrow or mucus tract..
Double lunged, entire arrow should be coated with blood.
She should be down under 150 yards if double lunged.
If not bleeding from entry/ exit holes much ,blood may be high on vegetation or sprayed lightly from mouth.
Being cold tonight and no rain is a plus.
A lantern might help if you go back out tonight.
If not going out till daylight you might as well sleep. You'll need it.


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

The one I shot was quartered to me a tad. I took out a lung and it went through guts. Both holes were plugged so not a ton of blood.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Could be a muscle hit, they bleed a bit little from the hit then the blood tends to get watery then stops completely, slime could be fat. Real hard to say since we were not there.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Any luck yet?


----------



## solo hunter (Sep 1, 2014)

We went back at sunrise and looked for hours and not a drop blood. this has me really bothered I am thinking of going back out to look some more but have to get some sleep.i have been going 48 hours straight with no sleep.


----------



## WVHUNTER92 (Oct 3, 2015)

may try using hydrogen peroxide in a spray bottle. May try getting a dog to help also


----------



## solo hunter (Sep 1, 2014)

Well after hours and hours and coming back the next day we found her 175yards from were I shot her, i can't explain how happy I was. I passed up/spoked some many deer but I couldn't hunt till I was sure I would not recover her. the carbon express broad head punched threw her chest caught some lung and came out in front of the stomach. I don't recommend this broad head and will never use them again and thanks for the help/input everyone.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Could have hit low and just bounced it off the bottom of the breastbone. I shot low on a buck last year and clearly saw the arrow just clip the bottom of his breastbone and it made a loud pop sound when it glanced off just like you describe. The buck jumped and ran 50 yards and began feeding again. Found arrow and it was just like you described, little blood and some slimy stuff, maybe from fat just under the skin. Followed where the buck wandered off and just a couple of drops of blood, he was no worse for the wear.


----------



## solo hunter (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks but I posted I found her


Sasquatch Lives said:


> Could have hit low and just bounced it off the bottom of the breastbone. I shot low on a buck last year and clearly saw the arrow just clip the bottom of his breastbone and it made a loud pop sound when it glanced off just like you describe. The buck jumped and ran 50 yards and began feeding again. Found arrow and it was just like you described, little blood and some slimy stuff, maybe from fat just under the skin. Followed where the buck wandered off and just a couple of drops of blood, he was no worse for the wear.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats on the recovery. And on the deer of course too.
Good work on sticking with the attempt to do so..


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

solo hunter said:


> Well after hours and hours and coming back the next day we found her 175yards from were I shot her, i can't explain how happy I was. I passed up/spoked some many deer but I couldn't hunt till I was sure I would not recover her. the carbon express broad head punched threw her chest caught some lung and came out in front of the stomach. I don't recommend this broad head and will never use them again and thanks for the help/input everyone.


Just wondering why you think the broadhead was at fault here?


----------



## solo hunter (Sep 1, 2014)

Thank you for all your help/input and best of luck this season.


Waif said:


> Congrats on the recovery. And on the deer of course too.
> Good work on sticking with the attempt to do so..


----------



## solo hunter (Sep 1, 2014)

I am a g5 havoc man and for what ever reason I wanted to try something different with the fixed blade and was not happy. to me the why the broad head is made I feel the 2 blades in the middle of the broad head on both sides, I think it carries meat and hair kind of like a shovel and blocks the exit hole. that's my thoughts/experience and i can't hunt with something i have no confidence in.


FullQuiver said:


> Just wondering why you think the broadhead was at fault here?


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

doesn't matter on the bh, seldom does, but I want to congratulate you , on your tenacity on finding your deer!!! nice work


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

solo hunter said:


> I am a g5 havoc man and for what ever reason I wanted to try something different with the fixed blade and was not happy. to me the why the broad head is made I feel the 2 blades in the middle of the broad head on both sides, I think it carries meat and hair kind of like a shovel and blocks the exit hole. that's my thoughts/experience and i can't hunt with something i have no confidence in.


I get that, confidence in your equipment has a lot to do with bowhunting.... Me I have always been a fixed blade man and dabbled with expandables and had some bad experiences so I shoot fixed blades...


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats and way to stick with it!


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

solo hunter said:


> Well after hours and hours and coming back the next day we found her 175yards from were I shot her, i can't explain how happy I was. I passed up/spoked some many deer but I couldn't hunt till I was sure I would not recover her. the carbon express broad head punched threw her chest caught some lung and came out in front of the stomach. I don't recommend this broad head and will never use them again and thanks for the help/input everyone.


Good deal. Sounds similar to mine only she only went forty yards or so.


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

Above all else, determination is the key to a successful tracking job. Way to get it done!


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

perseverance pays off, way to go! Hate the tracked it 100 yds and quit stories. 

I also gave up on expandables and won't go back.


----------



## pryorhunt (May 13, 2014)

Way too many deer are lost because hunters think they should find blood right where the deer stood when they shot it! Often times you don't find any blood for the first thirty or forty yards, depend of course on where you hit it and the type of broad head. I have double lunged deer with Thunderhead 125's from twenty yards and not found blood for thirty yards. I try and watch the deer vacate the area and mark a spot thirty or forty yards from where I shot them, so I can go to that spot and start looking for blood. Obviously, this is hard to do unless you can keep yourself composed after the shot!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

solo hunter said:


> ..........
> and she ran away after kicking like a mule.
> 
> .


The mule kick usually means a dead deer.

L & O


----------

